# Blade for Cutting Laminate Flooring on Table Saw



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I know that cutting laminate flooring will dull a blade fairly quickly so I plan on using a 7 1/4" blade because they are cheap, but what type? The flooring itself is like MDF with an aluminum oxide layer, which is what eats blades so its isotropic. Does this mean to just use a rip/framing blade or a crosscut blade? All of the cuts will pretty much be covered with the trim.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

I used a fine 10" crosscut blade for Pergo flooring - I think it was an 80 tooth from Lowes - I want to say it was a Hitachi blade (?) anyway it was gold colored and not crazy expensive, but you are right, that laminate wore it our after about 1600 sq-ft of floor was done. I would not use a rip blade for this material. A zero clearance insert will help w/chip out, but you are right - most of the cuts will likely get covered with baseboard or something anyhow.

Once you get the first couple of rows down you will be amazed how easy that stuff goes in. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Your idea for a circular saw blade is a good one. 
My lumber yard gave me 10 new blades with a lumber purchase. If you were close, I'd give you 9.


----------



## toolferone (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope you don't mind the plug. In the Freud Diablo line we have the D1084L designed for laminate flooring. It has a very hard carbide to handle the abuse from the top coating on the flooring. I have cuat a lot of different brands and some cut will face u p and some cut better face down on the table saw. In either case only have the blade 1/2 the height of the carbide above the laminate for best results. You really don't want to use a regular miter to cut laminate flooring. Very hard on any blade. Use only a table saw or a sliding miter saw, so you are cutting in to the edge of the flooring either way.

Hope t his helps.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm with Tom1…if all else is equal (though it rarely is), a triple chip grind (TCG) will tend to hold an edge best. How much you want to invest in the suicide mission is up to you! ;-) Amazon's got several Oshlun TCG blades for less than $20. The Oshlun blades aren't the best I've used, but are far from the worst and tend to be pretty well made for the price.


----------

